# 165gr or 180gr for moose?



## codfish

Can someone tell me what is the best to use for moose hunting 165 gr or 180 gr I will be using 30-06


----------



## Ref

The 180 grain is probably big enough. I have shot moose in Alaska with a 30-06 and 180 grain bullets. You might want to consider the 220 grain, depending on the distance that you want to shoot.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Codfish....bullet construction is most important. Any well constructed bullet within reasonable shooting distance should completely pass through a moose (bone and all). Swift A-Frame, Barnes X, Nosler Partition, TB Bearclaw, etc. are all good Moose Bullets. The fun part is shooting one!!

Have fun!!

HM


----------



## Plainsman

Codfish, I agree with HATCHETMAN man. In descending order of weight retention the Barnes X retains more weight than any other, followed by the Bearclaw, Swift A frame, and then the Nosler Partition. The Barnes X will kill a moose with 150 gr bullet (maybe less), but the forward part of the Partition expands and sheds weight fast retaining about 62 to 63 perdent of it's weight with impact velocities in the range of 2800 fps. For that reason I would use the 180 gr bullet if you go Nosler Partition, or any lesser bullet.


----------



## huntingdude16

I really wouldnt hold any bullet over the 180gr Hornady BTSP LM. Their a well constructed bullet that will kill just as well as any for moose and sell for $25.76 per box here. Other shells, like the Barnes and Bearclaw are good also. I looked at the price of the Bearclaw's once for .300 win mag, and they were 40-something a box.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I shot my moose this year with one each 180gr. 300 sarum remington ultr core loct and it was a 200 yard running shot ...in the boiler room :beer:


----------



## multistage

You just can't beat a 180 grain Partition out of an '06. Good luck


----------



## canadianmoose

i shoot 180 grains remington corelokts... and i know they do some serious damage when they conect with bone!


----------



## dd6

Its the bullet construction.
Rem. core locts, bonded bear claw, gran slams, they rip! Esp. the bear claw they just blow a mean hole thru game, and they drop! 165 or 180, 180 prob. for moose.


----------



## Tyrant

You guys are right on !

I shoot a 165 Triple shock for things that bite as well as things I eat.

Little lighter but allot faster !

Norm


----------

